# Sanding Sealer before lacquer?



## sammy.se (31 Jan 2015)

Hi All, 

Should I be applying cellulose sanding sealer before applying morrells water based lacquer, or should I apply the lacquer straight on? What's the pros and cons of using sanding sealer vs not using it?

There are a couple of simple cabinets (practice pieces) made from oak, ply and birch.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jan 2015)

I've found as a rule it's generally not a good idea to use it before oils and oil based finishes, as it can cause uneven patches of colour where the absorption has been affected. For finishes that sit on the surface like lacquers and varnishes, it's fine. (IMO, of course  )


----------



## Sgian Dubh (31 Jan 2015)

sammy.se":h9v4041r said:


> Should I be applying cellulose sanding sealer before applying morrells water based lacquer ... Thanks!


No. Morrells' state "A range of ultra high performance waterborne lacquers offering excellent clarity and build. Can be used over 8004/341 sealer or coat-on-coat and offers similar performance properties to a high quality Acid Catalyst lacquer". Follow their advice- they know what works best. You should really go to them for technical guidance on their products, e.g., http://morrells.co.uk/waterborne-lacque ... h-colours/ Slainte.


----------



## mailee (31 Jan 2015)

If using Morrells clear lacquer there is no need to seal the wood, a couple of good coats of the lacquer will do it. HTH. :wink:


----------



## woodpig (31 Jan 2015)

You have to have an account number to access their data sheets?! :shock:


----------



## sammy.se (31 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys. Will go with no sealer.


----------

